# Авиация > Современность >  Помянем "убитые" авиационные училища.....

## Холостяк

*Черниговское высшее военное авиационное училище лётчиков имени Ленинского Комсомола (ЧВВАУЛ)

*По приказу Наркома обороны от 6 ноября 1940 года началось формирование Черниговской военной авиационной школы пилотов (ЧВАШП). 1 января 1941 года школа была полностью укомплектована постоянным составом.
Осенью 1995 года училище было расформировано. 30 ноября 1995 года состоялось прощание со знаменем училища.
Территория училища передана городским властям и застраивается. Большинство построек самого училища заброшены. Исключение составляют только «старое УЛО», в котором разместился экономический институт. Курсантская столовая, бывшая казарма 2-го батальона (в торце стадиона) и «новое УЛО» продолжает частично функционировать благодаря работе авиационного лицея.







*Оренбургское высшее военное авиационное Краснознаменное училище лётчиков имени И.С. Полбина (ОВВАКУЛ)

*В городе Оренбурге на берегу реки Урал с 20 июня 1927 г располагалось учебное заведение военно-воздушных сил, которое с мая 1967 года носило имя дважды Героя Советского Союза генерала Полбина Ивана Семеновича – выпускника училища 1931г (родился 9.02.1905г., погиб 11.02.1945 г., совершая 157 боевой полет). Оренбуржцы ласково называли его «Наша летка». Курсанты говорили об «альма-матер», орлином гнезде. Личный состав считал родным домом, школой мастерства, мужества. Для государства оно стало колыбелью советской авиации, кузницей кадров.
Расформировано в 1993 г. На базе училища создан Оренбургский кадетский корпус — многопрофильное учебное заведение, дающее первоначальную подготовку по лётному, вертолётному, авиационно-инженерному, ракетному, зенитно-ракетному, пожарному делу. Тогда же на территории бывшего лётного училища разместился Берлинский ордена Кутузова III степени военно-транспортный авиационный полк, выведенный из Прибалтики (его самолёты базируются на аэродроме Оренбург-2).




*Барнаульское высшее военное авиационное училище лётчиков (Барнаульское ВВАУЛ)*

Училище было создано на основании Постановления Совета Министров СССР от 18 августа 1966 года. 9 сентября того же года был подписан приказ Министра обороны СССР, в котором местом дислокации вновь создаваемого летного ВУЗа определен дважды орденоносный Алтайский край. Вот так сухо и коротко звучит фрагмент из исторической справки. Кто-то решил, кто-то постановил и готов приказ о дислокации, а дальше все закрутилось, завертелось, и полетели военные летчики во все концы необъятной Родины защищать и охранять ее просторы.
Училище было расформировано 25 апреля 1999 года. Курсанты были переведены в Армавир, преподавательский и обслуживающий персонал были уволены в запас, площади, занимаемые училищем, были переданы Барнаульскому юридическому институту.

----------


## Холостяк

1. Военно-воздушная орденов Красного Знамени и Кутузова I степени Краснознаменная академия имени Ю.А. Гагарина(2008 г.);
2. Военно-воздушная инженерная орденов Ленина и Октябрьской революции Краснознаменная академия им. профессора Н.Е. Жуковского(2008 г.);
3. Военная Краснознаменная академия противовоздушной обороны имени Маршала Советского Союза Жукова Г.К.(2010г.);

Военные училища :

1. Ачинское военное авиационно-техническое училище им. 60-летия ВЛКСМ(2000г.);
2. Армавирское высшее военное авиационное Краснознаменное училище летчиков имени главного маршала авиации П.С. Кутахова(2001г.);
3. Балашовское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков имени главного маршала авиации А.А. Новикова(2001г.);
4. Барнаульское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков имени главного маршала авиации К.А. Вершинина(1999г.);
5. Борисоглебское высшее военное авиационное ордена Ленина Краснознаменное
училище летчиков имени В.П. Чкалова(1997г.);
6. Иркутское высшее военное авиационное инженерное ордена Красной Звезды училище(2009г.);
7. Ейское высшее военное авиационное ордена Ленина училище летчиков имени дважды Героя Советского Союза летчика-космонавта В.М. Комарова(2011г.);
8. Калининградское военное авиационно-техническое училище(1994г.);
9. Качинское высшее военное авиационное ордена Ленина Краснознаменное училище летчиков имени А.Ф. Мясникова(1997г.);
10. Кировское военное авиационно-техническое училище(2007г.);
11. Курганское высшее военно-политическое авиационное училище(1994г.);
12. Курганское военное авиационно-техническое училище(1995г.);
13. Ломоносовское военное авиационно-техническое училище(1994г.);
14. Оренбургское высшее военное авиационное Краснознаменное училище летчиков имени И .С. Полбина(1993г.);
15. Пермское военное авиационно-техническое училище им. Ленинского комсомола(1999 г.);
16. Саратовское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков(1991г.);
17. Ставропольское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков и штурманов ПВО имени маршала авиации Судеца В.А.(2010г.);
18. Тамбовское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков имени М.М. Расковой(1995г.);
19. Тамбовское высшее военное авиационное инженерное ордена Ленина Краснознаменное училище имени Ф.Э. Дзержинского (2009г.);
20. Уфимское высшее военное авиационное училище летчиков(1999г.);
21. Челябинское высшее военное авиационное Краснознаменное училище штурманов им. 50-летия ВЛКСМ(2011г.);
22. Шадринское военное авиационное училище штурманов(199?г.);

Перечень (неофициальный) ликвидированных военных училищ ПВО в РФ:

1. Красноярское Высшее Командное Училище Радиоэлектроники ПВО(1998г.);
2. Ленинградское высшее военно-политическое училище ПВО имени Ю. В. Андропова(1992г.);
3. Нижегородское высшее зенитное ракетное командное училище(1999г.);
4. Орджоникидзевское зенитное ракетное училище имени генерала армии Плиева(1990г.);
5. Оренбургское высшее военное зенитно-ракетное училище(2011г.);
6. Пушкинское Высшее ордена Красной Звезды училище радиоэлектроники
ПВО имени маршала авиации Е. Я. Савицкого(2006г.);
7. Санкт-Петербургское высшее зенитное ракетное командное ордена Красной Звезды училище(1998г.);
8. Санкт-Петербургское высшее училище радиоэлектроники ПВО(2011г.);
9. Энгельсское Высшее Зенитное Ракетное Командное Училище ПВО(1994г.)
10. ПЕРМСКОЕ ВЫСШЕЕ ВОЕННОЕ КОМАНДНО-ИНЖЕНЕРНОЕ УЧИЛИЩЕ РАКЕТНЫХ ВОЙСК им.МАРШАЛА В.И.ЧУЙКОВА

----------


## FLOGGER

Очень-очень печальный, скорбный список... Для людей это называется *мортиролог*, если не ошибаюсь.

----------


## MMXIII

Пермское ВАТУ

----------


## MMXIII



----------


## РВВАИУ

> Очень-очень печальный, скорбный список... Для людей это называется *мортиролог*, если не ошибаюсь.


И это мартиролог только тех училищ, которые находились на территории нынешней России - в Риге было два военных училища, в Киеве и Харькове - даже затрудняюсь сказать сколько.

----------


## alersander59

А как это не упомянуто самое БОЛЬШОЕ в СССР ДАУГАВПИЛССКОЕ училище,выпускавшее одновременно и техников и инженеров????????????

----------


## alersander59

https://youtu.be/I-HUbgvnVTo

----------


## PECHKIN

Был два года назад на 30-летии выпуска в Харьковском ВВАУЛ, снял там вот этот ролик

----------


## skynomad

Вы действующий пилот украинских ВВС?

----------


## PECHKIN

> Вы действующий пилот украинских ВВС?


*skynomad*, не понятно, к кому Вы обращаетесь...
Если вопрос ко мне, то - нет, на дембеле с 1995 года.

----------


## skynomad

Да, к вам. Спасибо за ответ.

----------


## GThomson

> А как это не упомянуто самое БОЛЬШОЕ в СССР ДАУГАВПИЛССКОЕ училище,выпускавшее одновременно и техников и инженеров????????????...


это не показатель оценки огромности.
в Тамбове и Иркутске, в переходный период, тоже выпускали и техников, и инженеров.
то, что компактное и многопрофильное для нужд ПВО - это да!

----------


## cherven

Прощание со знаменем СВВАУЛШ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dtgNCmTDxuw

----------

